# Acpi\ecs2



## Kreshniku86 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello,can you help me please?
I have problem with 
Uknown Devices ACPI\ECS2 driver...i can't install this driver????

I Have Llaptop , FUJITSU SIEMENS- ESPRIMO MOBILE V6555; Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit 
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6500 @ 2.10GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.1GHz


i need for help please, how install this driver, end fix this problem????

Thankyou for your help....
Regard's
Kreshniku86


----------



## johnkon32 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello and welcome,
you can find anything you need from the official website of Fujitsu:
http://ts.fujitsu.com/support/downloads.html
There's even a tool from Fujitsu called Deskupdate, which will download and install(or update) all the needed drivers for your system.

Locate your model, then download the appropriate driver. It's supposed to work after that


----------



## Kreshniku86 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thankyou for you'r answer,i install this program DeskUpdate and fix this problem....thankyou very much!!!!
You are best friend's....

P.S. I'm from Albania,and i don't write good english.....


----------

